# Wahoo and sails???



## Team REEL TIGHT (Jun 5, 2012)

Is this cold snap good for some pelegics. Or does it make them act funny? Should I troll my baits down deeper?


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

cold snap is perfect for them. troll as usual!


----------

